# COMPETITION...the end is nigh



## woodbloke (2 Oct 2009)

18 days and counting down... - Rob


----------



## TrimTheKing (2 Oct 2009)

And unfortunately I have absolutely no chance whatsoever of completing mine, bearing in mind I have not even bought the timber yet...

 

Never mind, there's always next year, might just have the time and materials to do _this_ project then... :roll:


----------



## RobertMP (2 Oct 2009)

Looks like I'm going to make it. Started putting some finish on my table but I can see it is going to take a while to get it how I want it.


----------



## wizer (2 Oct 2009)

I actually got renewed interest in my project and was playing with it the other day. But it still won't be finished in time for the deadline.


----------



## big soft moose (2 Oct 2009)

TrimTheKing":1fjxya3s said:


> And unfortunately I have absolutely no chance whatsoever of completing mine, bearing in mind I have not even bought the timber yet...



you arent alone TtK - My trojan sheep never even left the drawing board - it would have been sensible to pick a design breif that was actually within my capabilities  ... next year it is.


----------



## Karl (2 Oct 2009)

I'm hoping to get my timber stock next week, and then it'll be a mad dash to the finish line!

Cheers

Karl


----------



## jlawrence (2 Oct 2009)

I've started sizing the wood for the final part of my project - the bed part is getting some good use already. Fingers crossed and I should get on well with the desk part this weekend - assuming swmbo lets me get into the shop without 5000 jobs to do around the house first


----------



## OPJ (2 Oct 2009)

I'm not expecting to finish my table in time (I'm still a couple of weeks away from starting, properly) but I'll carry documenting the work-in-progress on this forum, just in case I get anywhere near to completion...


----------



## studders (3 Oct 2009)

jlawrence":1r0x4kmw said:


> the bed part is getting some good use already.



:shock: 


A little too much info p'raps?


----------



## jlawrence (3 Oct 2009)

LOL - it's for my 6yr old son.


----------



## woodbloke (8 Oct 2009)

Anyone hit the panic button yet? :lol: Just over three weeks to go to the end of the competition and only _one_ entry posted in the Competition Entriesthread. At this rate, His Nibbship is going to scoop all the prizes! :lol: - Rob


----------



## Ironballs (8 Oct 2009)

No, but I did manage to stab myself with a freshly sharpened chisel the other day. Stupid maple


----------



## StevieB (8 Oct 2009)

> Anyone hit the panic button yet?



Oh yes, but I am not sure it is connected to anything :shock: 

Not so much 24 days as 3 weekends - can I get an extension sir, for being off on paternity leave sir, please sir? I did do it sir, but the dog ate it sir. I know it looks like the dog actually made it but sloppy joints are all the rage, honest 8-[ I call it a 'free form expression in a liquid design process' and not make it up as you go along in any way shape or form!

Steve


----------



## frugal (8 Oct 2009)

I tripped over the panic button and put my back out so I have not been in the workshop for a fortnight ;( Fortunately I just have to attach the table top, make (or buy) a drawer pull and wax the lot. Unfortunately we have guests this weekend and MIL all next week so shop time is going to be limited until the weekend of 17/18th...


----------



## motownmartin (8 Oct 2009)

Yikes, not had a lot of time to do any more and i'm not sure whether i'll be able to finish, I shall try though.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (9 Oct 2009)

With losing one or two already me thinks the closing date should be put back :-k


----------



## JonnyD (11 Oct 2009)

I have little chance of completing mine unless the deadline is moved back a bit.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Mr Ed (11 Oct 2009)

Diversions into household projects for me mean that only an outbreak of swine flu causing a fortnight off work will see me finishing my project.

In fact, as we stand I haven't even managed to start it yet...

Ed


----------



## woodbloke (11 Oct 2009)

Sorry, deadlines is deadlines...the Competition *will* close at midnight on the 31 October - Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo (11 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":opzfkxsa said:


> Sorry, deadlines is deadlines...the Competition *will* close at midnight on the 31 October - Rob


 
Ouch! :shock: 

Come on Rob relent just a little bit please please please. I'm going to be rather embarrassed if I win the advanced section. Imagine the X Factor with only one person appearing every week :lol:


----------



## Karl (11 Oct 2009)

I doubt i'm going to get mine finished (started?) before the deadline. I did have the last week in October set aside for construction, but i've just booked a job in for that week. 

If the deadline were put back, i'd make a determined effort to ensure it's done by the new deadline. As is, I will probably only get the timber dimensioned - and I doubt that constitutes "under construction". :lol: 

Cheers

Karl :lol:


----------



## OPJ (11 Oct 2009)

Lord Nibbo":1qh0hj4g said:


> I'm going to be rather embarrassed if I win the advanced section. Imagine the X Factor with only one person appearing every week :lol:



Would that be worse that being beaten by an _unfinished_ entry? 

(Sadly, all entries have to be finished to be in consideration... Looks like you're on your own, then.  )


----------



## jlawrence (11 Oct 2009)

Fingers crossed and I might 'just' have mine finished in time.
I've got this week to get it done as I'm hardly at home for the rest of the month.
WIP stuff will be along shortly for the desk part of mine.


----------



## big soft moose (11 Oct 2009)

Lord Nibbo":1ldixswf said:


> woodbloke":1ldixswf said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, deadlines is deadlines...the Competition *will* close at midnight on the 31 October - Rob
> ...



In robs defence i'd say that i moved the dealine on the turning comp just 12 hours and was subsequently subject to a storm of tirade pms from a member who didnt win a category after the succesful winner was a very slightly late entrant.

if i were doing it again i'd be inclined to follow the line robs taking here - its not his fault that we havent got it together in time to enter - the fact that you did show that its possible


----------



## woodbloke (11 Oct 2009)

big soft moose":zr7akpo0 said:


> In robs defence i'd say that i moved the dealine on the turning comp just 12 hours and was subsequently subject to a storm of tirade pms from a member who didnt win a category after the succesful winner was a very slightly late entrant.
> 
> if i were doing it again i'd be inclined to follow the line robs taking here - its not his fault that we havent got it together in time to enter - the fact that you did show that its possible


BSM - thanks for the support, appreciated  The competition has been running now for *six* months and I did say right at the beginning that it was a serious competition with serious prizes. Clearly some entrants have 'fallen behind' :wink: with their organizational and making schedule. Whilst I have some sympathy for those that have had health issues, such as Frugal... the deadline remains midnight on the 31 Oct...that's if I can persuade Philly to go without a couple of hours beauty sleep and stay awake until the appointed hour :lol: - Rob


----------



## BradNaylor (11 Oct 2009)

Looks like this judging lark's going to be a breeze, then!

How does it work, Rob? Do we all get put up in a posh hotel for the weekend while we consider our verdicts?

No?


----------



## Karl (11 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":bp4qg627 said:


> The competition has been running now for *six* months and I did say right at the beginning that it was a serious competition with serious prizes.



That's a fair point Rob - i'll see if I can pull my finger out between now and the deadline.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## woodbloke (11 Oct 2009)

BradNaylor":13xbyiq2 said:


> Looks like this judging lark's going to be a breeze, then!
> 
> How does it work, Rob? Do we all get put up in a posh hotel for the weekend while we consider our verdicts?
> 
> No?


I did think we might all adjourn to the Seychelles for a couple of weeks to have a good ponder :lol: The criteria is laid out on the Competition Entry thread, fairly straight forward I hope [-o< ...any queries send me a PM - Rob


----------



## big soft moose (11 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":e5341npa said:


> big soft moose":e5341npa said:
> 
> 
> > In robs defence i'd say that i moved the dealine on the turning comp just 12 hours and was subsequently subject to a storm of tirade pms from a member who didnt win a category after the succesful winner was a very slightly late entrant.
> ...



nae problem - some entrants may have fallen behind but others like me never even started - if you look at my blog you will see the length of my swimbo inspired to do list - which gives a good indication why.

may be next year if the skills have improved sufficiently by then


----------



## Doctor (11 Oct 2009)

BradNaylor":2tsht2w9 said:


> Looks like this judging lark's going to be a breeze, then!
> 
> How does it work, Rob? Do we all get put up in a posh hotel for the weekend while we consider our verdicts?
> 
> No?



Here's my entry, hope you like it Brad







Just got to work out how to upload it to my website :lol: :lol: :lol: maybe not, might put the customers off :shock:


----------



## Ironballs (11 Oct 2009)

Nice work Doc :lol:


----------



## Escudo (11 Oct 2009)

Well, I am on target to complete my project.  

Hope to have construction finished this week and some time left for finishing.

Come on fellas get cracking!

Tony.


----------



## frugal (12 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":1s0q4w58 said:


> Sorry, deadlines is deadlines...the Competition *will* close at midnight on the 31 October - Rob



I think that it perfectly reasonable. The competition was opened 6 months ago. Surely part of any competition like this is showing that you can do the job in the time allocated.

There was a comment about sympathy for people like me who have been ill. Well in fairness that has only been the past couple of weeks, most of the time has been procrastination, but if that means I do not get it completed then I have no one to blame but myself.

If Lord Nibbo wins because he is the only one who pulled his finger out and got on with it then he deserves to win because he is the only one who pulled his finger out and got on with it.


----------



## Mr Ed (12 Oct 2009)

frugal":3obbtz1r said:


> If Lord Nibbo wins because he is the only one who pulled his finger out and got on with it then he deserves to win because he is the only one who pulled his finger out and got on with it.



I agree. 

Ed


----------



## woodbloke (13 Oct 2009)

To date, we have one advanced and one intermediate project posted.
18 days to go..._tempus fugit_ - Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo (13 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":4n67prqp said:


> To date, we have one advanced and one intermediate project posted.
> 19 days to go..._tempus fugit_ - Rob


 
I believe Escudo is in the Advanced group and he's promised to be finished with in a week :lol: I won't feel so lonely or embarrassed then \/


----------



## jack55 (14 Oct 2009)

If the project contains two pieces ( chest of draws and a bedside cabinet)are you still restricted to 6 photos?


----------



## woodbloke (14 Oct 2009)

jack55":1bfk5hbt said:


> If the project contains two pieces ( chest of draws and a bedside cabinet)are you still restricted to 6 photos?


Yes. More pics means the judges have got twice as much information to disseminate about your project and it allows you to have an unfair advantage over the other competitors as you then will have twelve pics instead of six. Sorry, six pics it has to be...so make 'em good 'uns

Three projects now in the entries thread - Rob


----------



## Ironballs (14 Oct 2009)

Lacquer arrived in the post today, my target is to get it built with a finish on early next week so that I can then hand it over to the glaziers


----------



## woodbloke (18 Oct 2009)

14  days to go and nice to see one or two more projects ('specially Frugal's) appearing in the Competiton Entries thead - Rob


----------



## Ironballs (18 Oct 2009)

Still on target (cough) just... :shock:


----------



## DaveL (19 Oct 2009)

I am going to drop out of this. Lot of things have diverted my attention and time has caught up with me, I lost most of the last weekend so I have run out of time, sorry to let you all down.

I will at some point be making the door, I hope the current one lasts the winter or the shop could be very draughty.


----------



## Escudo (19 Oct 2009)

I am sure I entered as an intermediate Nibbs, but quite fancy taking you on.  .

I am feeling super confident right now.  

Although, your chess table represents formidable opposition.  

Testing finishes at the moment. Will update my wip soon.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (20 Oct 2009)

Escudo":1yhfarl6 said:


> I am sure I entered as an intermediate Nibbs, but quite fancy taking you on.  .
> 
> I am feeling super confident right now.
> 
> ...



Just had a look yes you are intermediate :? OPJ is in Advanced though so let the battle commence :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (20 Oct 2009)

Lord Nibbo":frd7izcy said:


> OPJ is in Advanced though so let the battle commence :lol:


Olly's got to finish and post first of all Your Nibbsship, so for the moment you're on your tod! - Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo (20 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":11l7w9f9 said:


> Lord Nibbo":11l7w9f9 said:
> 
> 
> > OPJ is in Advanced though so let the battle commence :lol:
> ...



Well perhaps houtslager has been working in secret on his storage unit [-o< come on everyone in *Advanced Level* get on with it :shock:


----------



## wizer (20 Oct 2009)

I think Olly's already said he won't be completing his project.


----------



## woodbloke (20 Oct 2009)

wizer":zauer4q5 said:


> I think Olly's already said he won't be completing his project.


Correct. I've just had a PM from Olly who won't be completing his project as outlined in his DB, so unless anyone else in the Advanced category inputs something before midnight on the 31st, His Nibbsship will have a clean sweep - Rob


----------



## frugal (20 Oct 2009)

If the number of entrants does not increase is it worth considering putting everybody in one category, but taking into account how well they did compared to their skill level and just having a first and second prize. 

We currently have 5 entrants for 7 prizes and the comments on the forums look like there will be at most one or two more entrants before the deadline. Not that I want to do anything to reduce my chances of getting my grubby mits on those Ashley Isles chisels, but I would be embarrased if I got a prize purely for taking part (and kind of ashamed to be part of a competition that has let down the organizers and the prize donators so badly).


----------



## woodbloke (20 Oct 2009)

frugal":2byr7fud said:


> If the number of entrants does not increase is it worth considering putting everybody in one category, but taking into account how well they did compared to their skill level and just having a first and second prize.
> 
> We currently have 5 entrants for 7 prizes and the comments on the forums look like there will be at most one or two more entrants before the deadline. Not that I want to do anything to reduce my chances of getting my grubby mits on those Ashley Isles chisels, but I would be embarrased if I got a prize purely for taking part (and kind of ashamed to be part of a competition that has let down the organizers and the prize donators so badly).


The rules stand. If there are insufficient entries (I'm hopeful this *won't* [-o< be the case with almost two weeks still to go) then the prizes will be shared accordingly. No doubt there will be considerable discussion between the judges if this *is* unfortunately the case, but I'm hoping it won't. 
If there is any 'cybersquabbling' though, I'll adjudicate as normal - Rob


----------



## RobertMP (20 Oct 2009)

I entered mainly to motivate me to get on with the project. I have no objection to any change those in charge of running it might see fit - including calling it off if there is deemed insufficient take up.


----------



## woodbloke (20 Oct 2009)

RobertMP":2z4zxjrj said:


> including calling it off if there is deemed insufficient take up.


The 'take up' was excellent back in May...that would have been the time to call a halt if it hadn't. Things have progressed this far so I think as a forum we need to see it through to the end. Entrants know exactly when the deadline is, so I'm very hopeful that we'll see some more finishers in the next few days - Rob


----------



## jlawrence (20 Oct 2009)

I should start applying a finish to the last part of mind tomorrow. Having a problem uploading to photobucket at moment which is hindering my wip.


----------



## big soft moose (20 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":9w2qovf2 said:


> RobertMP":9w2qovf2 said:
> 
> 
> > including calling it off if there is deemed insufficient take up.
> ...



I agree that it would be unfair to those who have got it together to call it off now - but its a shame more entries havent made it to the line.

I've a few days off following a small operation and am going quietly stir crazy so as I didnt formally withdraw I'm tempted to try and knock up an entry after all (not that i sensibly expect to give jack55 and frugal a run for their money) - I just wish i'd made my design breif more ambiguous as a sheep inspired patio table isnt going to be the easiest thing to make in 10 days


----------



## OPJ (20 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":q3dpufms said:


> ...unless anyone else in the Advanced category inputs something before midnight on the 31st, His Nibbsship will have a clean sweep - Rob



I looked at the list again earlier and I think I read that Maltrout is in the Advanced category - we've definitely seen some work-in-progress from him, over the summer! :wink:


----------



## jlawrence (23 Oct 2009)

Well, I've got 3 drawers to make, a finish to put on, and only 2 days to do it in - today and the 31st. Going to be a challenge to get this finished in time but I'll do my best.


----------



## woodbloke (23 Oct 2009)

jlawrence":344hyrfz said:


> Well, I've got 3 drawers to make, a finish to put on, and only 2 days to do it in - today and the 31st. Going to be a challenge to get this finished in time but I'll do my best.


Let's hope you can get it finished and posted in time - Rob


----------



## Ironballs (23 Oct 2009)

Mine got dropped off with the glaziers today, so I'm in their hands - though they will get about 15 calls next week. Once I have glass mine is finished

Rob I must admit I'm torn, on one hand I think the more the merrier would be better for a healthy competition and shows the appropriate gratitude to the sponsors, but on the other I've burned a lot of midnight oil to get mine done in time.

I'll be happy with whatever the judges decide though and would rather see a competition where I have a 1 in 15 chance of winning rather than a 1 in 3


----------



## woodbloke (24 Oct 2009)

Ironballs":2tgr4pc0 said:


> Mine got dropped off with the glaziers today, so I'm in their hands - though they will get about 15 calls next week. Once I have glass mine is finished
> 
> Rob I must admit I'm torn, on one hand I think the more the merrier would be better for a healthy competition and shows the appropriate gratitude to the sponsors, but on the other I've burned a lot of midnight oil to get mine done in time.
> 
> I'll be happy with whatever the judges decide though and would rather see a competition where I have a 1 in 15 chance of winning rather than a 1 in 3


Hi Damian - if you've done the necessary burning of t'oil and others haven't, then more power to your elbow. Agreed, I would have like to have seen a lot more entries at this late stage, but there are still a couple of weekends (a weekend and a half :roll: ) so I'm anticipating a few more entries by the witching hour on the 31st - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (28 Oct 2009)

Some really* excellent* news on the deadline for the Competition. Having just spoken at length with Philly, he'll lock the Entries thread at around 1am instead of midnight, so you've got an extension of about an hour  
My generosity knows no bounds  - Rob


----------



## frugal (28 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":1p0s47rq said:


> Some really* excellent* news on the deadline for the Competition. Having just spoken at length with Philly, he'll lock the Entries thread at around 1am instead of midnight, so you've got an extension of about an hour



So that is last orders at the pub; drinking up time; the stumble home; sobering up enough to log into the computer and then time to figure out how to lock the thread when there are two keyboards moving around in front of his eyes


----------



## Escudo (28 Oct 2009)

Don't worry fellow competitors, I haven't forgotton to post my submission for the tourney. 

Working on the text right now. Will try to post in next 24 hours.

Tony.


----------



## frugal (30 Oct 2009)

Rob, 

Is that an open "prize bloke-blade" I see in your avatar. You tease you...


----------



## frugal (30 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":19aomzmj said:


> Some really* excellent* news on the deadline for the Competition. Having just spoken at length with Philly, he'll lock the Entries thread at around 1am instead of midnight, so you've got an extension of about an hour
> My generosity knows no bounds  - Rob



Rob, 

Do you know how long the judging process will take? Just so I know when to start repeatedly hitting the refresh button waiting for the results like some sort of demented lab rat looking for the next food pellet.


----------



## Philly (30 Oct 2009)

frugal":2m3vpgkx said:


> So that is last orders at the pub; drinking up time; the stumble home; sobering up enough to log into the computer and then time to figure out how to lock the thread when there are two keyboards moving around in front of his eyes



Funnily enough....NO! I'm out playing with the band that night, so be back from "work" about 1am :wink: 


Now - any other night........ :lol: 
Philly


----------



## woodbloke (30 Oct 2009)

frugal":21hpashv said:


> Rob,
> 
> Is that an open "prize bloke-blade" I see in your avatar. You tease you...


Exactamondo :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## jlawrence (1 Nov 2009)

Safe to say I failed to get my entry finished.
I knew I'd be cutting it tight to get it done - what with taking the kids to Disney. What I didn't expect was how exhausted I'd be when I got back.
I didn't really leave myself a lot to do. All the wood is prep'd for the drawers, I just need to put them together and apply a finish - a days work at most I thought.
I'm so knackered though I think it'll be a couple of days before I feel happy picking up any tools


----------

